# Oral Primo



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

Kinda spurred my interest. What do you guys think? Garbage or worth giving it a try?


----------



## knuggy (Dec 20, 2010)

great idea but i hope you have alot of cash to burn


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 20, 2010)

I didn't like it. Too mild & too expensive.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Orals unless it is dbol or anadrol are very mild. Even winstrol doesn't have the same effects in orals. Injectables are the way to go.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 21, 2010)

Oral Primo is NOT 17a-a which means much of it will get broekn down in liver and you'll need to take even more just to get mild effects.  Yes, not being 17a-a is healthier but it also means it will be less effective and barely get into your system.  In order to take it and have it be effective you'd have to shell out a fortune and take massive doses.  Not worth it IMO.  Oral Winny is more effective than oral Primo but even with Winny, nitrogen retention is significantly better when taking the injectable version.  Don't bother with the oral Primo.  You'll be disappointed unless taking $150 worth of it a week.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 21, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Oral Primo is NOT 17a-a which means much of it will get broekn down in liver and you'll need to take even more just to get mild effects.  Yes, not being 17a-a is healthier but it also means it will be less effective and barely get into your system.  In order to take it and have it be effective you'd have to shell out a fortune and take massive doses.  Not worth it IMO.  Oral Winny is more effective than oral Primo but even with Winny, nitrogen retention is significantly better when taking the injectable version.  Don't bother with the oral Primo.  You'll be disappointed unless taking $150 worth of it a week.



I was just curious about the compound. It's way too expensive for me. I thought Anavar was expensive but this stuff blows Anavar away in price. Primo was an Arnold fav so I was just curious. But I'm sure he used the injectable.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 21, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I was just curious about the compound. It's way too expensive for me. I thought Anavar was expensive but this stuff blows Anavar away in price. Primo was an Arnold fav so I was just curious. But I'm sure he used the injectable.


 
Yeah they're both expensive!  I've never tried oral Primo but the injectable was worth it.  Never tried Var either but many swear by it.  Must be more involved in the manufacturing/preparation/time etc to drive prices up so high.  And these are expensive everywhere not just a few places.  I'd like to use Var for a good 8 weeks at 50MG ED but I'd rather spend on a more economical cycle.  I don't think the Oral Primo has been around as long as the injectable so I think Arnold def injected it.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

100% over rated junk IMO.  It takes way too much ED to make it worthwhile.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 21, 2010)

If used in conjunction as a KICK START to Primo cycle.. aka - basically if you are running 400-500mgs per week of methenolone enanthate than take same amount of Oral primo aka- methenolone acetate for 4 wks (it's not like you have to run it for 16 wks) although I have before.. I Guess I dunno i get kind of upset when I see people complain about pricing.. it's like.. why would you care HOW MUCH something is if it is altering your physique to whatever your goals seem to be. Ok.. let's put it this way.. if it came down to having to take a prescription drug to keep your Penis working but it cost 1000 per month or else it wouldnt work and you could never have sex unless taking this medication... but if you didnt take this medication you could still lead a normal full life.. WOULD YOU PAY THAT 1000 bucks a month to be able to make sure THAT still worked?! of course you would !!! It wouldnt matter how much it cost as long as it worked !! That's what people need to realize is.. STOP LOOKING AT THE PRICE OF SOMETHING and Judging your decision solely on that.

I don't care what anyone says but Primobolan is one of the BEST if not THE BEST compound ever created !! It elicits lean muscle gain, no water retention, continuous increases in strength.. AND THERE ARE NO SIDE EFFECTS TO IT !! NONE!! And the great thing is.. The more .. the better the increase in all the benefits and still no side effects !! You can run it for 400mgs per week for 12 weeks, increase to 500mgs for 12wks, increase to 600mgs per week for 12wks, and 700mgs for another 12 wks.. AND YOU NEVER PLATEAU !! Gains never cease .. they just keep coming and coming and coming... and if you run just a TRT level of Testosterone (200-300mgs per week is actually the best range) you can get even MORE out of it...

Ok but back on track to Oral Primo.. what no one seems to realize because they judge by PRICING that all it truly is is the ACETATE form of the compound which means what now everyone !!? That it's a short ester.. which makes it PERFECT for Blast cycles of short ester compounds.. and you can still combine other orals with it and not have it really play a part in any liver issues..

One of my favorite short ester cycles ever Was :

TEST P- 50mgs ED
NPP - 75mgs ED
Primo Tabs(ace) - 100mgs ED
Anavar- 40mgs ED 

FOR 7 wks (or better known as 50 days)..

The results were GREAT, I felt great, Workouts were awesome, i just couldn't compare it to anything else.. I actually liked it waay better than TREN/MAST/TEST short est. cycle.

Primo tabs are just awesome, any way you slice it... I am going to utilize them again after my comp. On an off-season Bulk.. I'll run them for 20wks at 525mgs EW along side 500mgs EW of Regular Primo (methenolone enanthate)...

But, Once again, I never ever judge anything by price.. my results vs. negative side effects count !! .. Yes sure Trenbolone kicks ass, and I love it as much as ANYONE else.. but sleepless nights, with soaked sheets... but i can get just as good results with Primo Tabs w/no sides if pushed hard enough. That to me is worth the money.

Now, back to the part about orals other than DBOL/DROL being mild i feel is very much a wrong statement.. Compounds like M1T or Methyltrenione (Oral Tren) or TBOL and ESPECIALLY HALOTESTIN !! That is one Poweful TABLET RIGHT THERE ..and all very much are POWERFUL in the fact in what they do. In most cases .. every oral is like that.. if you experience what you refer to as MILD than you dont have the dose right or the diet right or something aint right... Oral Anabolics play a kick-ass role in a cycle.. DBOL/DROL are definitely good steroids, but they are also bulkers that bring on the illusion of MASS through Water retention.. the strength is REAL.. and THE MASS is real.. Anadrol more so.. because that Mass actually stays , but D-BOL.. ehhh I have grown to not like it as much.. because you take an AI and DBOL almost becomes useless.. because it will block the water retention and you don't get SIZE or THE STRENGTH... I dunno, just my personal opinion..

AS far as the Original Posters Question.. everything I stated in this Post is 100% my opinion.. But It goes without saying that PRIMO TABS are Not Garbage.. It is of My Belief that it ranks as One of THE BEST Tabs out there..mainly because the gains NEVER Go Away .. like DBOL when you stop it.. no matter what you do.. you still SHRINK.. but this is All My Opinion of course..


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the issue with pricing is that you can find an alternative without paying such high prices and have a similar effect. It's the principle of substitution.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> If used in conjunction as a KICK START to Primo cycle.. aka - basically if you are running 400-500mgs per week of methenolone enanthate than take same amount of Oral primo aka- methenolone acetate for 4 wks (it's not like you have to run it for 16 wks) although I have before.. I Guess I dunno i get kind of upset when I see people complain about pricing.. it's like.. why would you care HOW MUCH something is if it is altering your physique to whatever your goals seem to be. Ok.. let's put it this way.. if it came down to having to take a prescription drug to keep your Penis working but it cost 1000 per month or else it wouldnt work and you could never have sex unless taking this medication... but if you didnt take this medication you could still lead a normal full life.. WOULD YOU PAY THAT 1000 bucks a month to be able to make sure THAT still worked?! of course you would !!! It wouldnt matter how much it cost as long as it worked !! That's what people need to realize is.. STOP LOOKING AT THE PRICE OF SOMETHING and Judging your decision solely on that.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says but Primobolan is one of the BEST if not THE BEST compound ever created !! It elicits lean muscle gain, no water retention, continuous increases in strength.. AND THERE ARE NO SIDE EFFECTS TO IT !! NONE!! And the great thing is.. The more .. the better the increase in all the benefits and still no side effects !! You can run it for 400mgs per week for 12 weeks, increase to 500mgs for 12wks, increase to 600mgs per week for 12wks, and 700mgs for another 12 wks.. AND YOU NEVER PLATEAU !! Gains never cease .. they just keep coming and coming and coming... and if you run just a TRT level of Testosterone (200-300mgs per week is actually the best range) you can get even MORE out of it...
> 
> ...


 

I've read through this several times and I know you said that this is your opinion but you really have some misleading information in this post.

First you mention the pricing of something. If that's the case then why isn't everyone running GH year round? NOTHING changes the body more over time than does GH. The problem is most people can't afford it, and a lot of people can't afford to use those worthless tabs. It's not about "you'll pay whatever it takes" reasoning at all, it's what is in the user's budget. You can get much better results with a different compound.

Second, There are sides with ANY compound you use. Primo is a DHT derivative, it has many sides. Hair loss, oily skin and acne just to name a few. Next, you will plateau no matter how much you use. It depends upon the myostain levels NOT increasing the gear amount. Primo was never intended to be used as a mass builder (and is very poor at it by the way), it was intended to be a nitrogen retention drug for AIDS patients and burn victims. If anything it's a cutting drug.

Next, it's not about pricing, it's about logic and what makes sense. If I can use an oral which will work better than primo tabs and it costs much less, why wouldn't you? It makes no sense.

Last, your information about D-bol might just be your case. I know many who do not have the issues in which you speak of.


----------



## kvothe (Dec 21, 2010)

if you can get it economically and run a decent dose upwards 150 mgs daily go ahead and try it?  I am sure it works, but not as effecient as the injectable or as economical.  IMO stick with injectable unless you are just curious, it is the same compound, results are not going to be much different if dosages are close (of course accounting for the lower absorption of the oral).  Also, just because it has enanthate ester does not mean you have to run it for months on end, in case you want to do a shorter cycle of say 8 weeks or so, you will still see results from primo in that time frame.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

What's all that about myostain levels?  I know what myostain does but how do you measure your levels or control it.

About the primo tabs. If you are rich and you have the resources have at it hoss. If you don't have the money find alternatives that can give you similar results for a lower price. I believe primo is a lot better in injectable form but this is also true with every other compound. It's all about how much is destroyed in your liver.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 21, 2010)

kvothe said:


> if you can get it economically and run a decent dose upwards 150 mgs daily go ahead and try it?  I am sure it works, but not as effecient as the injectable or as economical.  IMO stick with injectable unless you are just curious, it is the same compound, results are not going to be much different if dosages are close (of course accounting for the lower absorption of the oral).  Also, just because it has enanthate ester does not mean you have to run it for months on end, in case you want to do a shorter cycle of say 8 weeks or so, you will still see results from primo in that time frame.



I don't plan on using it. I just wanted people's opinion on it and whether it's even worth considering. But at the price it generally goes for, I'd rather use an alternative that will yield similar results that is more costs effective.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> What's all that about myostain levels? I know what myostain does but how do you measure your levels or control it.
> 
> About the primo tabs. If you are rich and you have the resources have at it hoss. If you don't have the money find alternatives that can give you similar results for a lower price. I believe primo is a lot better in injectable form but this is also true with every other compound. It's all about how much is destroyed in your liver.


 

Heavy Iron just posted the information in another thread.  Search under his posts to find it.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I don't plan on using it. I just wanted people's opinion on it and whether it's even worth considering. But at the price it generally goes for, I'd rather use an alternative that will yield similar results that is more costs effective.


 

You could easily run a high dose anavar for less than what primo tabs go for.  You would get much better results IMO.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 21, 2010)

CT said:


> I've read through this several times and I know you said that this is your opinion but you really have some misleading information in this post.
> 
> First you mention the pricing of something. If that's the case then why isn't everyone running GH year round? NOTHING changes the body more over time than does GH. The problem is most people can't afford it, and a lot of people can't afford to use those worthless tabs. It's not about "you'll pay whatever it takes" reasoning at all, it's what is in the user's budget. You can get much better results with a different compound.
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 21, 2010)

CT said:


> You could easily run a high dose anavar for less than what primo tabs go for.  You would get much better results IMO.



What do you consider high dose? 100 mg daily? What would be the minimum daily dose you recommend for Var? I definitely plan to use Var at some point in the future. Just so damn expensive. I can get 16 weeks of Test E and EQ (500 mg of Test and 400 mg of EQ weekly) for the costs of 6 weeks worth of Var at only 60-70 mg daily. It basically doubles the costs of my cycle if I want to run the Var. But all reviews are excellent on Var at high doses. I've done Winny only before at 50 mg daily for 8 weeks. Surprisingly, I got pretty jacked! But I definitely wouldn't do that again. In fact, I don't even want to run Winny again b/c, fortunately I didn't lose any hair that time I used it but, i hear it's the worst on your hair line and I like having a full head of hair. I guess I was young and stupid but lucky!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

CT said:


> Heavy Iron just posted the information in another thread.  Search under his posts to find it.



Myostin research is still ongoing I think its going to take a while before they really figure out how to control myostain levels in a normal person. Unless there is a research that proves that long term use of aas increases myostain levels. Which I didn't find.  Otherwise myostain levels seems to be something more related to genetics and those really strong cows were modified before they were born.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> What do you consider high dose? 100 mg daily? What would be the minimum daily dose you recommend for Var? I definitely plan to use Var at some point in the future. Just so damn expensive. I can get 16 weeks of Test E and EQ (500 mg of Test and 400 mg of EQ weekly) for the costs of 6 weeks worth of Var at only 60-70 mg daily. It basically doubles the costs of my cycle if I want to run the Var. But all reviews are excellent on Var at high doses. I've done Winny only before at 50 mg daily for 8 weeks. Surprisingly, I got pretty jacked! But I definitely wouldn't do that again. In fact, I don't even want to run Winny again b/c, fortunately I didn't lose any hair that time I used it but, i hear it's the worst on your hair line and I like having a full head of hair. I guess I was young and stupid but lucky!


 
A high dose of anavar to me is 80-100mg ED, again that's just my opinion.  I think 40-50mg ED is the minimum I would go.

I honestly believe that the hair issue is a hereditary thing more than anything, some guys shed, others don't.  Go figure.

A dose of 80-100mg ED will increase strength, decrease abdominal fat and bring out vascularity.  It's hardly toxic and is questionable as to the effects on cholesterol.  Some claim that it kills their HDL and increases their LDL but everyone is different.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Myostin research is still ongoing I think its going to take a while before they really figure out how to control myostain levels in a normal person. Unless there is a research that proves that long term use of aas increases myostain levels. Which I didn't find. Otherwise myostain levels seems to be something more related to genetics and those really strong cows were modified before they were born.


 

Here is some good information:

Why your cycle stalls in week 8 and more


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, CT. As long as you believe that bro, proof is in the pudding... so to speak.. I have manipulated my body with compounds to varying degrees.. and what works GREAT for me, might not work for YOU.. but I am telling you.. I ran Primo for 48wks... During a Bulking and into a pre-comp Cutting phase *placed 3rd btw* .. and I kept adding muscle while on it.. so how can you say it's STRICTLY FOR CUTTING. I find your information quite misleading if you want look at it that way. Increasing the dose is WHAT YOU DO (around 7 weeks i believe is where myostatin levels are at a peak.. if what i remember Heavy said yesterday to someone about Tren Enan.. could be mistaken, but i dont want to navigate away from this page to go check..) Next, I do run Growth year round except for the exceptional 2 weeks prior to Competition.. and to me MONEY IS NOTHING.. why!? because no matter what.. YOU can always always always get more.. so spend it !! You can't take it with you when you die, so if you dream/goal is to be a bodybuilder or just having a physique that is PERFECT IN YOUR OWN EYES.. Then Money isnt an issue. AND the sides you are speaking of.. I've done 1g+ per week of HG Primo and never experience one side (once again probably user dependent, but how does that apply to all the varying levels of bodybuilders that I know both in person and through internet forums such as this one??).. Not a single one has EVER reported any of those sides to me from Primo.

I know WHY Primo was invented...I am not a ROOKIE, just because I am new to this board doesn't mean I am new to this lifestyle, so please I don't need a history lesson on why something was brought to the medicinal market.

LOOK, I don't wanna FIGHT AND BICKER with anyone, but when I take the time out of my day to type something up, I don't need someone to bash it and say that it's BULLSHIT because it certainly isnt. In your mind MAYBE, But to someone else, it could be quite beneficial.

Yah sure.. other things are CHEAPER.. but you get what you pay for. 

And NO YOU DO NOT NEED 150mgs ED to see results from this, people have to remember that all Primo tabs are is the ACETATE form of the compound methonlone .. I have actually KNOWN BRO'S that convert the tabs to Inj. Oil through a special recipe for injection to go along side a pre-comp cutting cycle to prevent muscle wasting during extreme dieting ... (trust me.. i might know.. i have 3 bro's that train under me and I prep for Competition .. they rely on me, and guess what.. they do a goddamn GREAT Job too !!!) 

Primobolan is and always has been a great Anabolic .. OF COURSE there are Compounds out there that will elicit MORE and BETTER results, and cost LESS.. but.. YOU WON'T End up with Fina/Deca Dick from it.. you won't score anxiety/High BP (Equipoise) with it... you wont see estrogen related sides from it (bitch tits)... no anger issues, it doesnt "really" suppress testosterone levels.. too bad.. (you can run a primo ONLY cycle and still have full functionality of you manhood).. And please dont tell me you CAN NOT BULK With it.. because I can solely attribute at a minimum 20lbs. of PURE Muscle Mass from that One compound .. so i'd say that i Bulked with it.. 

I am just saying we are two different individuals both hell bent on our opinions on this matter, we don't see eye to eye.. but we don't have to.. I have read through a lot of your posts and you are DEFINITELY a Knowledgeable bro for sure.. but.. can I ask-- what is YOUR Goal?? Are You a competitive bodybuilder/strongman/powerlifter..?? do you lift for the sake of being a large scale male (big-o-rexia)?? do you know your stuff from years of trial and error or from reading the science of this stuff on websites dedicated to this.. ??

I definitely don't see is butting heads but i can see where you are coming from on the money issue.. some people just wanna use the cheapest thing to achieve the easiest results.. the thing with primobolan.. THE MUSCLE GAINED.. is Muscle that stays !! 

Everyone's AAS journey is COMPLETELY Different... Some Cruise and Blast.. Some Cycle on and Off.. Some Just Use an abundant of whatever they can get and just go nuts (The Abuser's) .. but everyone should be entitled to their own ride to their own goals to achieve their desired goals..

I myself have a short-term goal of getting my Pro-Card within 3 yrs. And I know what I have to do to get that.. and I promise Primobolan (both inj. and oral) WILL Play a very integral role in getting that !! And anyone who asks for MY OPINION on the matter I will not hesitate to refer them to some HG Primo if their goals require such use .. It's not like I make commission off of Primo sales for crying out loud ... lol. I guess maybe I have seen Primo's TRUE COLORS and know what the compound is VERY Capable of..


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 21, 2010)

I think if the op is on a budget like me, he should definitely check out turinabol aka Tbol. I'm planning to run tbol for 4-5 weeks starting at 20mg and tapering up to 50mg. This will be my first aas cycle. I know I should do an injectable but that's simply not possible for me.


----------



## muscleguys (Dec 21, 2010)

Anavar at 80-100 mg is just amazing, magic, and worth every penny.  The key is to find a good source, with high mg tabs 40-50mg so it's more affordable.  Solid gains that stay, minimal sides if any.  If you haven't run it at a high mg, you are missing out.  It is truly worth it.  The results justify the price.


I like primo also, gotta run a high dose and get good stuff.  Gains are slow but solid.  Wouldn't bother with the tabs.

No question there are stronger compounds out there.  But I don't care about water weight, bloat.  I want solid gains that are easier to maintain.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 22, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Ok, CT. As long as you believe that bro, proof is in the pudding... so to speak.. I have manipulated my body with compounds to varying degrees.. and what works GREAT for me, might not work for YOU.. but I am telling you.. I ran Primo for 48wks... During a Bulking and into a pre-comp Cutting phase *placed 3rd btw* .. and I kept adding muscle while on it.. so how can you say it's STRICTLY FOR CUTTING. I find your information quite misleading if you want look at it that way. Increasing the dose is WHAT YOU DO (around 7 weeks i believe is where myostatin levels are at a peak.. if what i remember Heavy said yesterday to someone about Tren Enan.. could be mistaken, but i dont want to navigate away from this page to go check..) Next, I do run Growth year round except for the exceptional 2 weeks prior to Competition.. and to me MONEY IS NOTHING.. why!? because no matter what.. YOU can always always always get more.. so spend it !! You can't take it with you when you die, so if you dream/goal is to be a bodybuilder or just having a physique that is PERFECT IN YOUR OWN EYES.. Then Money isnt an issue. AND the sides you are speaking of.. I've done 1g+ per week of HG Primo and never experience one side (once again probably user dependent, but how does that apply to all the varying levels of bodybuilders that I know both in person and through internet forums such as this one??).. Not a single one has EVER reported any of those sides to me from Primo.
> 
> I know WHY Primo was invented...I am not a ROOKIE, just because I am new to this board doesn't mean I am new to this lifestyle, so please I don't need a history lesson on why something was brought to the medicinal market.
> 
> ...


 

All I said is that there were things stated that were misleading and then I explained why, nothing more.  That was just my opinion, which is just that, an opinion.

I posted a link in this thread about myostatin levels, feel free to read it.  It is a direct study done for AAS users.  This is what I am rendering my opinion off of, and why I say increasing the dose is a poor choice.

Your comments about money is your own belief, I'm not going to comment on that.

As far as the sides go, glad you didn't get them, still doesn't change the fact that primo DOES have sides, which you said it doesn't.  You also stated that it doesn't supress you, which is totally untrue.

Nobody said you were a rookie.  Nobody called your post BS, I said it was misleading.


----------

